# rigging question



## john5018 (Aug 4, 2008)

Going down to the gulf next week for annual trip and getting rods and tackle box ready.what size line should i use on my reels?i have some regular duty rod and reels and one surf surf rig. also what size mono leaders should i use?thanks in advance for any and all suggestions!


----------



## john5018 (Aug 4, 2008)

wow up to thirty - five views now and no replys.thanks guys!love ya, mean it!


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

where are you fishing and what for? If your vague you'll get squat, ask specific questions and you'll get answers.


----------



## john5018 (Aug 4, 2008)

fishing on gsp and the beach at condo I'm staying at is the where ,anything that i can catch that is good table fare is the what.only freshwater fishing where i live so got those kind of rods + one surf rod just acquired.sorry to be so vague, just don't know but trying to learn.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

get 20 lb ande clear mono, 40 lb 7 strand wire, #2 treble hooks, small swivels, n a box of cigar minnows n cast out at the end of the pier for a king


----------



## john5018 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the help! will post reports when i get back.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> 40 lb 7 strand wire


scratch that part

use 60lb sevenstrand


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *john5018 (8/30/2009)*fishing on gsp and the beach at condo I'm staying at is the where ,anything that i can catch that is good table fare is the what.only freshwater fishing where i live so got those kind of rods + one surf rod just acquired.sorry to be so vague, just don't know but trying to learn.


John, spanish mackerel will be a good bet for you on the pier. They average 2#-4# and can easily be caught on your freshwater tackle with a little prep. You can use three basic rigs to catch them on any given day, just observewhat's working forthe other anglers and copy that as close as possible.

1st is the basic 1/2 ounce white or yellow jig on a 2 foot pice of 40# clear mono. Cast as far as you can, let it sink and retrieve with fast 'snaps' of thewrist to impart a darting action. A popular variation of this is called a "Bubble rig" that uses a popping type float and a small jig or spoon on a heavy mono leader a fet feet under it. Popping the float on the surface attracts the mackerel and they hit the jig.

2nd is small live sardines (a type of herring or shad) locally called LYs. They are about 3 inches long and can often be caught from the pier (near the beach) with red ribbon rigs (with 3/8" mesh) or by using several tiny gold hooks (or a Sabiki rig). Put a couple dozen in a 5 gallon bucket and fish them off the end of the pier. Rig light tackle with a 2 foot piece of clear 40# mono or use a short piece of the lightest wire leader you can find. You can use a #2 Tru-Turn singlehook or a #6 treble hook and cast the bait away from the pier and let it swim down.

Third is using dead cigar minnows ora larger live LY on a bigger rod with a 27# steel leader. Many of the pier anglers add a float to keep the bait near the surface.

Again just observe what method(s) are working and you feel comfortable with and ask questions if you're not sure how to rig up.

Hope this helps!


----------

